# Springfield EMP



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just saw where it made _American Rifleman's_ handgun of the year. It is a neat looking little 1911. Anybody here have one or have experience with one?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

My brother just got one the other day. He has yet to shoot it. 

Its a pretty nice gun, but I do not like the grips at all. They're too thin and smooth IMO.


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Emp*



falshman70 said:


> Just saw where it made _American Rifleman's_ handgun of the year. It is a neat looking little 1911. Anybody here have one or have experience with one?


I bought one about 2 months ago. It is the most accurate mini 1911 I have ever had. If you want to change grips , they are compact 1911 size. I like the thin grips for CCW. They don't bother me shooting it since 9mm is low recoil. I think the only draw gack is the nite sights are so bright they keep me awake at night. Really, Springfield makes a fine 1911 and this is no exception.:smt1099 :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll be looking for one this weekend. The Boss got the mail the other day and came in with the Rifleman. She sat down and read the article and said I want to see one of these. Oh me I know what that means.LOL.


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

I was shooting at the friday and only me and a man with a EMP were shooting.

He let me shoot it and look at it. He told me he had shoot it 3 time and had 

shoot maybe 200 rounds. The gun looks GREAT and SHOOTS GREAT it feels

real good in my hand. I would love to have one But $999.99 is what they are

asking at the gun range I go to.


----------

